# Hawthorn Woods - Western Wide Out



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Purchased in 2012, used on one lot for the last 5 years(Aprox. 20,000 s.f. of asphalt). Still has original cutting edge. Plow came off of a 2006 HD Silverado. Have the plow, mounts and wiring harness, including the hand held controller.

$3,000.00 takes it.

email: [email protected]


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Condition? Pictures?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

All my equipment is in storage, I will get some pictures today and post them up. The plow works fine, I have never had an minute of down time on any of my wide outs, including this one.

Peace!


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I bet if you under the plow, you'll find the gussets are bending. 

The wing ploy should be against the steel cutting edge when in the closed position.

Sorry.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Be a swell guy and come over and give me a complete professional assessment of all my plows. thanks! Plow and wings work as designed, never had a problem with it.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if not interested then don't post in the for sale threads...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm interested in all wideouts.

It's a good price even with cracks in the [email protected]


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> I'm interested in all wideouts.
> 
> It's a good price even with cracks in the [email protected]


Honestly, you have no clue as to validity of your statements posted above. Define cracks, cracks in metal? Cracks/chips in paint, etc. You have not clue what you are saying is true, you are just guessing. Which leads me to the point of what is up your ass, that you would have to make negative comments, about something that you don't know is true

1.) Bending in the gussets = Guess on your part!!
2.) Cracks in wings - Guess on your part!!

Your opinion is not fact, but what i will let you do is go there and check for yourself if you are so inclined.

For the record, I posted this equipment up and someone asked to post pictures. I did my best to get the best views of most of the plows, because all my equipment is crammed into a 10'x22' garage. I also posted different views and different angles to get as much a view of the plow as possible. Why no comment on how straight, level and even the top of the wing plow align?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

"Honestly, you have no clue as to validity of your statements posted above. Define cracks, cracks in metal?"

You obviously don't know who I am or my history with western or particular the wideout.

"Cracks/chips in paint, etc. You have not clue what you are saying is true, you are just guessing. Which leads me to the point of what is up your ass, that you would have to make negative comments, about something that you don't know is true"

Just commenting on the digital pictures you posted. Cracks can be seen in both wings along the upper part of where the they are welded. See ur own close ups of the pictures.

1.) Bending in the gussets = Guess on your part!!

Common problem and with the rubber not laying again the cutting edge and the rust along the top of the cutting edge shows signs of bending.

2.) Cracks in wings - Guess on your part!!

See pics

What's ur best number?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> if not interested then don't post in the for sale threads...


Actually I'm interested, no Michael if you were buying a used car, wouldn't you inspect the vehicle and ask for compensation for repairs off the price?

One of our shop new shops will need a plow truck this year.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

1olddogtwo said:


> Actually I'm interested, no Michael if you were buying a used car, wouldn't you inspect the vehicle and ask for compensation for repairs off the price?


definitely...just making sure you were interested in buying because if not, then you wouldn't need to post


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

1olddogtwo, 

The second picture is chipped paint 100% and you can see it in the photo. Problem is your just a busy body. I left my email for anyone interested in the plows, if you were interested, you would have emailed me already, which you have not. I remember you from the old days of plowsite, nothing changed here, wow 13,000 posts, must feel good!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

snoworks1 said:


> 1olddogtwo,
> 
> The second picture is chipped paint 100% and you can see it in the photo. Problem is your just a busy body. I left my email for anyone interested in the plows, if you were interested, you would have emailed me already, which you have not. I remember you from the old days of plowsite, nothing changed here, wow 13,000 posts, must feel good!


I already addressed not posting if not interested so if you want to continue taking shots at him then I'll remove this listing


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Michael, 

With all due respect, the guy has not emailed me once in the last two days to ask me any questions regarding this plow. You know and I know that he is not interested in the plow.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

then you can both move on


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't think emailing is saying someone is not interested.

If you were 5 or 10 miles down the road, I personally would have already bought your plow. My problem is work load is overwhelming this time of year and I don't have the time to dedicate a half day to getting it.

So don't fault someone for not emailing you.

On that note... do you deliver????


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sandwich is not to far from my neck of the woods, I would drive it out for $100 bucks.


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

nice


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Still for sale and now sitting in my garage.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sent you an email with my #. Text is best.


----------



## BossPlowLady (Jan 31, 2019)

Did you sell this wide out yet?


----------



## snoworks1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Plow was sold 3 weeks ago, sorry for the late update.

Sincerely,

CGB


----------

